# new member



## puffetto1982 (Apr 21, 2015)

hi guys, i'm new member of this comunity.


----------



## brazey (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the community.


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Dannie (Apr 22, 2015)

Yet another Mario! 


What are your long term bro? And how are you planning to accomplish your goals? Standard bodybuilding bro split, or are you more into olympic lifting , powerlifting, strongman type of training?
Also while you are at it, how did you find this forum and what made you sign up and become a member?


P.S. Stick around, its great community, not many like this are left.


----------

